# PE Exam with Math Degree plus Experience



## adamgram (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello,

I want to take the PE exam within the next couple of years. I have a degree in Mathematics and 4.5 years experience working under a PE at 2 different companies. I started out as a full time CAD guy and am now a Mechanical Designer. I am taking the FE exam in one month in New Hampshire, where there are no educational or experience requirements to be an E.I.T. I am also enrolled in an ABET accredited engineering program, but scheduling around my job is an issue, and therefore I will likely not graduate for another 3+ years, at which point I will have 8+ years experience, so I am exploring the option of taking the PE exam before finishing my second BS degree.

So my question is: In what states does a Math degree count towards education on the PE application? I know that it varies and I know that I can contact the state boards, however my research thus far has concluded that most states' laws have rules specified for accredited engineering, non-accredited engineering, and engineering technology degrees, and some have some things posted on their websites to the affect of "other combinations possible" which is the situation I am in. I have tried contacting some of these states and the response is generally "submit your application and we will review it", which of course costs money. So I am wondering if anyone on here has experience or has heard anything with regards to any states being lenient towards Math/Physics/other engineering related degrees for the PE exam.

Thanks in advance,

Adam


----------



## benbo (Mar 12, 2011)

I only know California and I'm pretty sure it doesn't count here.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 12, 2011)

adamgram said:


> So I am wondering if anyone on here has experience or has heard anything with regards to any states being lenient towards Math/Physics/other engineering related degrees for the PE exam.


It certainly varies state-by-state. For example, Texas requires this which allows for non-accredited with additional experience.

But I'm curious: why do you care about "any" state? I'd think if you want to advertise your PE-ness, it'd need to be in the state you do business. What's your discipline?


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy (Mar 12, 2011)

It wouldn't count in Ohio, either. I'm sympathetic to your situation as it's similar to mine, though I went straight from the math degree to engineering school ("lots of people go to school for 8 years" Chris Farley voice). In Ohio, no experience counts prior to the third year of engineering school. Furthermore, certain states will ding you even if you did everything right in your home state: Indiana, for example, will not recognize my PE license because I used co-op experience to sit for the exam in Ohio. In fact, I would have to RETAKE the exam in Indiana after gaining 4 years of experience under a PE immediately after graduation. The silver lining, if there is one, is that engineering school should be pretty simple after the math degree, especially if you rocked real analysis, topology, etc. Having that kind of background will also serve you very well on the exam as there is simply no substitute for mathematical muscle on standardized tests.


----------



## adamgram (Mar 13, 2011)

IlPadrino said:


> But I'm curious: why do you care about "any" state? I'd think if you want to advertise your PE-ness, it'd need to be in the state you do business. What's your discipline?


My discipline is Mechanical (HVAC design). My understanding is that if you are licensed in any state you can call yourself a PE on your resume, business card, etc, you just can't stamp drawings in any state other than where you are registered and you have to be careful about what you sign officially with "PE" in your signature. It is the same situation for doing work in other states while being registered in the state that you live and/or work. In my office we have maybe 10 licensed PEs and only 2 of them stamp drawings, so I'm looking to be in the position of the other 8. I plan on staying in school so I can become registered in my own state, but that will be a few years later. Basically my choices are to rush through school as quickly as possible (possibly cutting back my hours to part time to make it happen) so I can graduate and become an engineer, or to take the test with my existing degree and experience, become a licensed engineer, then take a few classes each semester until I can register in my own state of Pennsylvania.


----------



## adamgram (Mar 13, 2011)

GroesbeckEE said:


> In Ohio, no experience counts prior to the third year of engineering school. Furthermore, certain states will ding you even if you did everything right in your home state: Indiana, for example, will not recognize my PE license because I used co-op experience to sit for the exam in Ohio. In fact, I would have to RETAKE the exam in Indiana after gaining 4 years of experience under a PE immediately after graduation.


Are you sure about that? My understanding was that for reciprocity between states you needed the education and experience requirements but would not have to re-take the test. For example a co-worker of mine was denied by Pennsylvania to take the exam because, although he met the requirement of having 4 years experience, he took the FE exam 2 years ago, and Pennsylvania requires 4 years experience AFTER the FE exam. Therefore he took the exam in New Jersey, which requires 4 years experience AND the FE (but not requirement for when you took the FE), and in two years, once he meets the Pennsylvania requirement, he will be able to get his PE license in PA by reciprocity.


----------



## adamgram (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's what I've found out, for the benefit of anyone in a similar situation that comes across this thread:

Massachusetts requires 8 years experience with a degree in a science related to Engineering.

Illinois requires 8 years experience with a degree in a science related to Engineering.

Texas requires 8 years experience with a degree in a science related to Engineering.

New York requires 9 years experience with a degree in a science related to Engineering.

California requires only 6 years experience with no degree (most other states require 12-15), and only 2 years with an ABET Engineering degree.

I'm going to take a trip to California in 2 years, once I have the 6 years of experience.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 13, 2011)

adamgram said:


> My discipline is Mechanical (HVAC design). My understanding is that if you are licensed in any state you can call yourself a PE on your resume, business card, etc, you just can't stamp drawings in any state other than where you are registered and you have to be careful about what you sign officially with "PE" in your signature. It is the same situation for doing work in other states while being registered in the state that you live and/or work. In my office we have maybe 10 licensed PEs and only 2 of them stamp drawings, so I'm looking to be in the position of the other 8. I plan on staying in school so I can become registered in my own state, but that will be a few years later. Basically my choices are to rush through school as quickly as possible (possibly cutting back my hours to part time to make it happen) so I can graduate and become an engineer, or to take the test with my existing degree and experience, become a licensed engineer, then take a few classes each semester until I can register in my own state of Pennsylvania.


You need to be careful about calling yourself a PE in any context that runs afoul of your state's laws. All states prohibit the practice of engineering without a license and most (all?) states consider you to be practicing if you call yourself an engineer or put engineer on your business card. There are some long discussions about this topic on these boards and the summary is to include the state of your license in the title.

For me it would be a red flag if you are working in PA but your license is in CA - if I valued your license I'd want it to be in the state you work.

If you're just trying to get the exam out of the way as soon as possible, then have at!


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy (Mar 13, 2011)

adamgram said:


> GroesbeckEE said:
> 
> 
> > In Ohio, no experience counts prior to the third year of engineering school. Furthermore, certain states will ding you even if you did everything right in your home state: Indiana, for example, will not recognize my PE license because I used co-op experience to sit for the exam in Ohio. In fact, I would have to RETAKE the exam in Indiana after gaining 4 years of experience under a PE immediately after graduation.
> ...


Unfortunately, I'm positive about this because I contacted the Ohio Society of Professional Engineers and Surveyors several times regarding this matter. Indiana, Illinois and Connecticut require retesting if you don't play by their rules. Another thread made mention of the same survey question: http://www.engineerboards.com/lofiversion/...php/t10688.html. It's a shame because I live right next door to Indiana (Cincinnati, OH). :angry:


----------

